# مرسى يلقى خطابا للشعب بعد غد الأربعاء



## mary naeem (24 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى يلقى خطابا للشعب بعد غد الأربعاء*








يلقى الدكتور محمد مرسى خطاب هام مساء يوم الاربعاء القادم 26 يونيو 








​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يونيو 2013)

ماذا نتوقع فى هذا الخطاب
كلام فارغ


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*يا بختك يا باسم ..... رزقك تحت رجليك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2013)

*اعتقد أنه هيكون مجرد خطاب يناشد فيه الشعب بالهدوء وضبط النفس
وميمنعش يقول ف النص جملتين تخويف زى مثلا خدوا بالكوا عندى علم بوجود اصابع مستخبيه ف الحاره المتداريه ورا قصر الاتحاديه
وأهو يلملوا شوية خرفان تسقفله وتهتفله علشان رفع الروح المعنويه لباقى خرفانه ف المحافظات
ويمكن بقى تحصل معجزه ويتنحى وننزل نحتفل ف الشوارع ونوزع شربات 
لكن معتقدش هياخد قرارات متهوره تأزم الامر اكتر ولا هيجى ناحية الجيش لأنه بكده هيكون مضى على ورقة اعدامه ف التو واللحظه
يلا أهى فرصه الشعب يتسلى بالاشاعات والتخمينات يومين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتقد أنه هيكون مجرد خطاب يناشد فيه الشعب بالهدوء وضبط النفس
> وميمنعش يقول ف النص جملتين تخويف زى مثلا خدوا بالكوا عندى علم بوجود اصابع مستخبيه ف الحاره المتداريه ورا قصر الاتحاديه
> وأهو يلملوا شوية خرفان تسقفله وتهتفله علشان رفع الروح المعنويه لباقى خرفانه ف المحافظات
> ويمكن بقى تحصل معجزه ويتنحى وننزل نحتفل ف الشوارع ونوزع شربات
> ...



*هناك أنباء عن إعلانه عن محاكم ثورة لأعدام مبارك وكبراء نظامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك أنباء عن إعلانه عن محاكم ثورة لأعدام مبارك وكبراء نظامه*



*مفتكرش استاذى أنه هيجروء على قرار زى ده 
محدش هيسمحله لا جيش ولا شرطه ولا اى حد
هو غبى اااه بس مش للدرجه دى 
هو ف وقت محتاج يهدى الوضع مش يشعلله زياده *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*"مرسي" سيكشف بالأدلة مخطط الثورة المضادة خلال خطابه للشعب*







​​



​
كشفت  مصادر أن الرئيس مرسي سيكشف بالأدلة والأرقام مخطط الثورة المضادة، على حد  زعمه،  وسيوضح العديد من الأمور ، منها كيف هي مصر وإلى أين وصلت.؟.​
يذكر  أن  رئاسة الجمهورية، أعلنت اليوم  أن الرئيس محمد مرسي، سوف يوجه خطابا  هاما للشعب المصري، مساء الأربعاء المقبل، الموافق 26 يونيو 2013، ولم يذكر  بيان الرئاسة، موضوع الخطاب أو المناسبة الداعية لإلقاءه​


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - مصادر: "مرسي" سيكشف بالأدلة مخطط الثورة المضادة خلال خطابه للشعب 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*محمد السادات يعتذر عن عدم تلبية دعوة الرئيس.. ويؤكد: فات الأوان*

                           الإثنين، 24 يونيو  2013 - 20:02





                             محمد أنور السادات                         
 كتب محمد رضا


 
*اعتذر البرلمانى السابق، محمد أنور السادات، رئيس حزب الإصلاح  والتنمية، عن قبول دعوة الرئيس محمد مرسى، التى وجهها لرؤساء الأحزاب  والقوى السياسية لإلقاء خطاب هام أمامهم يوم الأربعاء القادم.
* *
أوضح رئيس حزب الإصلاح والتنمية، فى بيان له اليوم الاثنين، أنه تصادف  تلقيه دعوة الرئاسة، أثناء انعقاد اجتماع المكتب التنفيذى للحزب، الذى أجمع  على رفض دعوة الرئيس.
* *
أكد السادات، أنه سبق واستجاب لدعوات الرئيس بخصوص حوارات وطنية متعلقة  بقضايا مصيرية تهم كل المصريين، كقضية اختطاف جنود سيناء، وسد النهضة،  لافتاً إلى أن حضوره كان من منطلق المسئولية الوطنية وحرصه على صالح الوطن  وأملا فى لم شمل المصريين، فيما لم تؤتى هذه الحوارات بأى ثمار، قائلاً:  أما الآن فقد فات أوان أى لقاءات أو حوارات.*
*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## grges monir (24 يونيو 2013)

بيعمل فيها ذكى ومش يكرر خطأ مبارك انة طلع يكلم الناس بعد الدنيا مولعت
المشكلة انة الشعب المصرى مع انة جاهل نسبيا الا انة فهم كثيرا من الحقائق مؤخرا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

*اما انا او الفوضي 
ههههههههههههههههه
غبي ويقولها *

*
اظن انه هيكرر الخطاب العاطفي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا بختك يا باسم ..... رزقك تحت رجليك​*



*مش هيلحق ابن المحظوظه 
باسم بيصور الاربع وسط النهار 
خطابه هيكون علي 9 بالليل 
*​


----------



## grges monir (24 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش هيلحق ابن المحظوظه
> باسم بيصور الاربع وسط النهار
> خطابه هيكون علي 9 بالليل
> *​


ممكن باسم يرخم ويستنى الخطاب ههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*اسحوا لى بوضع تعليقات صفحتان من خمس صفحات والتى ابداها القراء على الخبر فى موقع اليوم السابع لنعرف مدى شعبية هذا الرجل

Game Over

ايوووووووووووة بقي

الساعه كام
ولا زي العادة بعد المونتاج 
مساء الاربعاء يعني الخميس الصبح

يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد و سكرتيره

انشاء الله يكون خطاب التنحى عاشت مصر رغم انف الاخوان

لا نصدق كل ما تقول او ما سوف تقول

لا نصدق كل ما تقول او ما سوف تقول
وليس لدينا الثقة فيك
او فى جماعتك واهلك وعشيرتك
اذهبوا غير ماسوف عليكم
موعدنا 30 يونيو

خلاص الكلام خلص لن ينفع وكتبت نهايتك بنفسك يابتاع الاهل والعشيره والجماعه موعدنا 30/6

دة رزق باسم يوسف امو دعيلو ا بن المحظوظ

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خطاب هام جدا

هييييييييي هاتقول ايييييه

 مرسي الزناتي اتهزم يارجالة بالانجليزي

انتهى الدرس يا مرسى

عقارب الساعة لا تعود إلى الوراء ، فانت وعشيرتك لا أمان لكم بعد اليوم ، و المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين ، وكيف أصدقك وهذا اثر فاسك

تمرد لازم مصر تنضف

خليه الأربع الجاي ياريس علشان التنحي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رصيدك نفذ ايها الهارب من العداله فى قضيه تخابر حنسلمك قريب والا منبقاش رجاله اقسم بالله لا طاقه لك انت واتباعك بالطوفان القادم 16 مليون سوف يملئون الميادين من اسكندريه لاسوان ومن السويس للسلوم مش حشد فى اتوبيسات زيكوا انى ارى فيك الرعب انت واتباعك والنهايه قريبه جدا

معك يا مرسي
الله يوفقك لما فيه الخير
ولا ترضخ للخونة والعملاء 

اسكت احسن ماتحصل مصيبة جديدة

اليوم المشهود !!!

الاخوان مرعوبين مووووووووووت من يوم 30 يونيو هههههههههههه ... خطاب ايه بعد ما الوقت عدى وضاع .... انتوا بتلعبوا فى الوقت الضايع ههههههههههه انشر يا سبعاوى 

يا رب

نفس سيناريو المخلوع !!!!!

اللهم احفظ مصر وأهلها، دام عز مصر رغم أنف المغرضين

اللهم احفظ مصر وأهلها، دام عز مصر رغم أنف المغرضين،

هل ممكن يعمل كده

من وجهه نظري الشخصيه ان لو الرئيس طلب يوم الاربعاء القادم الاعلان عن انتخابات رئيسيه مبكره فبذلك الاعلان سوف يلقي الرئيس د / مرسي الكثير من الاحترام من الكثيريين من المعارضيين له لانه بذلك عمل علي حقن دماء متوقعه وبذلك كسب تايد الكثير من معارضيه في حاله ترشحه مره اخري

لن نعترف بك ر ئيسا حتى لو مكثت مليون سنة

كلنا مع مرسي

تنحى ياغبي دا انتو بتحلمو كلنا مع محمد مرسي

مرسى يلقى خطابا بعد غد الاربعاء سيكون خطاب الوداع و تحرير مصر من الخوارج اهل الفتنة

لايحكم مصر من خان شعب مصر وهرب من السجن حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل

سوف تقف وحيدا لا شاطر ولا بديع

اذا كنت فعلا تعمل بكتاب الله وسنة رسولة الكريم, اذا كنت تبغى رضاء الله, اذا كنت لا تريد منصب ولا جاة, اذا كنت لا تريد ان تتحمل اراقة الدماء التى بالتاكيد سوف تحاسب عليها مرتان مرة فى الدنيا ومرة فى الاخرة اذا كنت فعلا تحب هذا البلد وتحب اهلة وناسة مش عشيرتك وطابور المنافقين الموجودين حولك اذا كنت لا تقدر وانت تعلم جيدا انك لا تقدر على قيادة البلد ارجوك اتركها لمن يستطيع ان يقود بلدنا فى هذة المرحلة لا تنظر الى ما يقول مكتب الارشاد لك لن ينفعك حينما تقف بين يدى الله, سوف تقف وحيدا لا شاطر ولا بديع 

يارب

الحمد لله ان المرسي إفتكر ان فيه شعب

قبل الخطاب(( الاخوان))(( والله كلامه صح ايه الحلاوه دى ))(( والمعارضين)) ((انزل خلص الكلام

لسه الباشا فاكر خليه نايم احس وليه يوم الاربعاء رجاء تاجيله مساء الخميس ويكون الانى اهلى وعشيرتى انتم وداتم البلد فى داهيه كفايه وعلى الجميع الاخوان ياخد ديله فى اسنانه وقولوا يافكيك

من احبه ربه يحبه الناس اقسم بالله الناس لك كارهون يا مرسىىى

خطاب الرحيل

سيكون اخر خطاب للمرسي الشعب المصري لايريد منه سوى ان يسمع كلمة الاتنحي عن السلطة اتمنى ان يكون مرسي ادكى من مبارك ويتنحى قبل يوم 30-6 حتى لا يجاور مبارك في السجن الطرة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو اوي

ليتك تسكت لان كلامك مستفز وبيزود الكره فى قلوبنا تجاهك ايها المرسى

لاتقل انشاء ولكن قل أن شاء الله يكون التحذير الاخير للمعارضة الضالة وتمرد التعبانة

بقالك سنه بتكلم اهلك و عشيرتك و شعب مصر بكافه طوائفه لفظك انت و اهلك واخوانك 
تمرد حتي الموت

ربنا يحفظ مصر وناسها
اللهم اهلك الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا من بينهم سالمين

ايوه كده يا معلم فكرتنا بحسني مبارك لما كان التلفزيون بيقول خطاب مهم للرئيس وبعد كده ما خذش غلوه في أيد الشعب .... كده اثبت انه يوم 30 الثورة بجد

أعتقد أنه سيكون " خطاب التنحي "..
فالأكرم للرئيس هو التنحى قبل 30 يونية بارادته خيرا من اجباره على الاستقالة ..
ففى الحالة الأولى سيكون شهيدا للعلمانيين و بطلا يحافظ على وحدة شعبه و سلامة بلده ( لا أقول وطنه لأنهم لا يعترفون بالوطن بل بالأمة ) ..
أما اذا استمر على موقفه فالخسارة أقوى من أن يحتملها هو و جماعته ..

مرسى هيتكلم عن المؤامرات الوهمية اللى بتدار خلف الستار ضد مصر والثورة وان فلول النظام السابق بيقودوا الثورة المضادة وان توفيق عكاشة ولميس الحديدى وعمرو اديب بتعاملوا مع جهات اجنبية ضد الوطن

خير ياريس أوعى تقول أنك حتتنحى ذى ما عمل عبد الناصر 
ياريت ياريس يكون خطابك حتى لو لمرة واحدة لكل المصريين خلى المصريين يحسوا أنهم  فى حمى ريسهم بعد ربنا مش لتهديد اى متجاوز طيب ليه حضرتك تخليه يتجاوز ما دام باستطاعت حضرتك أنك تمنعها .. مصر على نارين الأول أن الأخوان تتنازل عن الحكم ودى طبعا" مستحيل بسبب شىء بسيط لو تركوا الحكم على طول على السجون والتانى مستحيل الأخوان حيتركوا الحكم بكل سهولة مستحيل لأن الحكم بالنسبالهم كان حلم يبقى أذاى لما يتحقق الحلم يسبوه بسهولة ...
وعلى الجانب الأخر : حكم الأخوان بالنسبالهم مستحيل أنه يستمر تحت أى ظرف
يبقى السؤال هنا هل حيكون فى مجازر لقدرالله ولا لا ؟؟؟ظ

انت بتنفخ في قربه مقطوعه فات الاوان والميعاد حتقول ايه للشعب الكافر ؟ انت نفخت في النار وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر أشعلتها فتنه في جسم الوطن مبسوط بقتل الشيعه في زاويه ابومسلم ضاع الامن والامان والامل معك ومع جماعتك وحانت ساعه الحساب .

ان شاء الله سيكون أقوى بعد 30/6


ارحل ارحل ارحل ارحل ارحل 
خلص الكلام دى محاولة فاشلة

اللهم اجعل كيدة فى نحورهم

استعد فرصه ذهبيه يا باسم يوسف الضحك للركب انشأ الله

يا رب

سبق السيف العذل ... __ ... و ألقت عصاها و استقر بها النوى ... كما أقر بالأياب المسافر .. __ ... أنج سعد فقد هلك سعيد !!!! الآن لا .... جدوى من أى شيء .. !!!!

المهم ليس فى الخطاب ولكن المهم ماذا سوف يقدم الخطاب للشعب المصرى هل من جديد يمكن ان يقدمه مرسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الاهل والعشيره 00فيه انقلاب على المشروع الاسلامى يترأسه ناس هربانه فى الخارج وخمسه سته فى حاره مزنوقه لزلك اقول لكم لحقن الدماء تمسكا بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 00تركت فيكم ما ان تمسكتم به لن تقوم لكم قائمه (مشروع النهضه والتقسيم مسلم وزنديق))

اتمنى ان لا يطيل

اعتقد ان الرجل احس بخطورة الوضع وجزاه الله خيرا انه سيتنحي ويترك الرئاسة للمصريين وللقادة العسكريين لاننا شعب عسكري مهما طال او قصر الزمن حكامنا لابد ان يكونوا عسكريين والدليل علي ذلك شهادة رسولنا الكريم باننا خير اجناد الارض اذا الرسول الكريم مرشدنا وحبيبنا ونبينا الكريم وضع المصريين في وظيفتهم الا وهي العسكرية والجندية اذا نحن بالتبعية عسكريين وجنود لله تعالي ولخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين والعسكريين بالتبعية لابد ان يحكمهما عسكريين ( قضي الامر الذي فيه تستفتيان)

كيف يستطيع محمد مرسى أن ينام وهو يصرح بأن إنتاج القمح فى عهده فاق كل العهود السابقة وهو ما يخالف كلام كل الخبراء فى الداخل والخارج؟.. كيف يستطيع محمد مرسى أن ينام قرير العين وقد وصل إلى مسامعه أن هؤلاء الشباب الذين يُعتقَلون ويعذَّبون ويستشهدون من الذين صوّتوا لمحمد مرسى فى انتخاباتهم الرئاسية باعتباره ممثلا للثورة ضد أحمد شفيق باعتباره ممثلا للنظام القديم الذى خرجت الثورة ضده.. فإذا بنظام مرسى وجماعته يخفونهم ويعذبونهم حتى الموت؟..
كيف يستطيع محمد مرسى أن ينام وهو يفرط فى أرض الوطن ويقسمه أشلاء؟.. كيف يستطيع محمد مرسى أن ينام وهو من أصدر قانون صكوك يبيع مصر جملة وقطاعى؟.. كيف يستطيع محمد مرسى أن ينام هو يخطط لمشروع احتلال قناة السويس؟ وقد حفرناها بدماء أجدادنا وحررناها بدماء آبائنا وسنحافظ عليها بدمائنا..

لقد ضلل محمد مرسى وجماعته شباب الثورة عندما قدم نفسه باعتباره مرشحا للثورة فى جولة الإعادة فى انتخابات الرئاسة.. وهو لم يكن يستطيع أن ينطق بكلمة عن ذلك فى الجولة الأولى.. لكنه استغل وجود أحمد شفيق منافسا له فسرق صفة مرشح الثورة فاستجاب له شباب طاهر.. وعصر الليمون لينتخبه.

لكن الآن تم كشف وتضليل محمد مرسى وجماعته وممارستهم القمع والعنف بشكل أكبر مما كان عليه حسنى مبارك وبعد 6 أشهر من وجود مرسى كمندوب للجماعة فى قصر الرئاسة.
بالطبع محمد مرسى "مبسوط" بالأبهة التى حوله وتمتعه بالمواكب الرئاسية والرحلات المجانية الفخيمة حول العالم فى نفس الوقت الذى كانت داخلية مرسى فيه تضرب المتظاهرين وتسحلهم وتعتقل المعارضين.

يفعل ذلك وليس له علاقة بالأزمة الاقتصادية التى ستدخل البلاد أو قُلْ أدخلتها فعلا إلى الدولة الفاشلة!! فبدا عجزه ومعه جماعته الذين يسيطرون على البلاد فى ظل انعدام كفاءتهم، ويدخلون البلاد فى نفق مظلم لا يعلم أحد كيف سيتم الخروج منه فى ظل سياسات الإخوان التى تعمل من أجل التمكين "والصرعة" على السلطة وتوزيع المناصب على الموالين والأقارب والأصهار.. وشعارهم: فليذهب الناس إلى الجحيم، ويُعذّب الناس ويُقتلون.. أما هم فقاعدون.

كيف ينام و ضباطنا المخطوفين لا يعلم عنهم شيئا و زوجاتهم و اطفالهم و ذويهم يبكون ليلا نهارا , و عندما قابل زوجاتهم خيرهم ما بين صبر جميل او الطلاق ان لم يصبروا .. ما هذا الفكر من اكبر مسئول فى الدولة ان الزوجة تبكى على زوجها و الرئيس يكلمها عن الطلاق ان لم تصبر ..لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العظيم ..
كأن ثورة لم تقم..
وكأن الناس لم تخرج من أجل الحرية

نازلين نازلين نازلين يوم تلاتين ..... نازلين نازلين نازلين ومش خايفين 
مش هانصدق حد ولا ناخد تانى وعد .... علشان دول طلعوا شوية كدابين

الخطاب معروف 
انا رئيس لك المصريين
انا اول رئيس مدنى 
انا الشعب ال اختارني 
انا مش همشي الا ما افقع ام المصريين فى كبدهم 
انا 
انا 
انا 
انا 
انا 
وفي الاخر هيسخن الناس عليه ويولعها اكتر 
ياشيخ مرسي ال عاوز يحل أكيد ربنا بيوفقه للحل اما انت انسي انك هتعرف تلمها

الله اكبر كبيرا و الحمد الله كثيرأ و خطاب التنحي قادم قادم ولقب المخلوع في انتظاره بجداره و بدزن اسف علي عام مر من عمر المصريين كافه من اسوأ الايام التي عاشها المصريين من سبعه الاف سنه . بل اسوأ من ايام النكسه نفسها ولاكن الله لا يرضي الزل و المهانه للشعب المصري .

هذه عينة من الردود ..... فكم تبلغ شعبية هذا الرجل ....؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*قيادى سابق بالإخوان لـ"بديع": امنع "مرسى" من التحدث غدًا*

                           الثلاثاء، 25 يونيو  2013 - 12:38



*                            د. عبد الستار المليجى القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين                         *
*كتب محمد كامل*
*

* 
*وجه الدكتور عبد الستار المليجى، القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، رسالة إلى مرشد الجماعة الدكتور محمد بديع، قائلا: "امنع الرئيس  مرسى من التحدث غدا فلن يستمع إليه أحد؛ لأن التجربة العملية تفيد بأنه لا  ينفذ ما يقوله".
* *
وأضاف "المليجى" خلال حواره ببرنامج "صباح أون" على فضائية "أون تى فى"،  اليوم الثلاثاء، فى رسالته لجماعة الإخوان: "من اليوم عليهم أن يغلقوا  قنواتهم التليفزيونية حتى صباح يوم 30 يونيه، أو الاكتفاء بإذاعة القرآن  الكريم فقط، قنوات مصر 25 إلى الجزيرة وقناة المحور والشباب، وأن يصمتوا  حتى يتعامل المصريون بدون إثارة أو تهييج".
* *
وطالب "المليجى" جميع قيادات جماعة الإخوان الذين اشتركوا فى السلطة، ولهم  مواقف فى مواجهة المصريين، بأن يسلموا أنفسهم للشرطة يوم 30 يونيه، وأن  يسلم الرئيس مرسى نفسه للحرس الجمهورى لطمأنة الشعب المصرى بأن الجماعة  قررت العودة لأحضان الأمة، بما فيهم رئيس الشورى والمحافظون، على حد قوله.
* *
وأضاف القيادى السابق: "أن هناك شخصًا وحيدًا لم يوجه إهانات للشعب ولم  يصطدم بالشعب أو يرتكب أى حماقات، هو الدكتور محمد سعد عليوة عضو مكتب  الإرشاد، وهو الذى يجب أن يعتذر للمصريين عما فعله الإخوان من خيانتهم  للثورة".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*  باكينام الشرقاوي  عن ما سيقدمة  مرسي في خطابه غدًا....!!!* *2013-06-25 19:41:37* *
* 

*



* 
*   	باكينام الشرقاوي: مرسي يقدم في خطابه غدًا كشف حسابه عن حصاد عام
	   	أكدت الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي مساعدة رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون السياسية،  أن خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي غدا الأربعاء تقليد ديمقراطي لإعلاء قيم الشفافية  والمسؤولية بعد ثورة 25 يناير.  	وقالت الشرقاوي في تغريدة عبر حسابها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  ''تويتر''، اليوم الثلاثاء: '' خطاب الرئيس غدا يقدم كشف حساب للشعب عن  حصاد عام من توليه السلطة وهو تقليد ديمقراطي يعبر عن إعلاء قيم الشفافية  والمسؤولية في نظام ثورة يناير''.
* *
	مصدر مصراوي   	
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*فكرت كثيرا كيف يخطر رئيس الدولة انه سيتكلم للشعب بعد 48 ساعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ المفروض انه يخطرنا انه سيتكلم بعد دقائق ..... بعد ساعة ..... بعد ساعتين ..... لكن ده بيبلغ عن خطاب بعد 48 ساعة ..... ولى ملاحظة
الرجل تباحث مع اولياء نعمته من مكتب الأرشاد وعمو اوباما وكان له طلبات وامهلهم بعض الوقت لاستجاباتهم ..... وحسب الأستجابة سيكون الخطاب
إما يدعموه ...... فينزل بقواته وملشياته يفرض سيطرته
أو يديروا ظهورهم له ..... فيأتى مستئنثاً مقبلا للأيادى ....  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> هو غبى اااه بس مش للدرجه دى
> *


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*احياه النبى يا شيخ احنا ما ناقصين شلل رباعى 
انا عارفة خطابه ده 
علشان يجيب السكر والضغط والقلب للشعب 
وبكدا يخلص من جزء كبير هههههههههه
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (25 يونيو 2013)

يا خبر النهارده بفلوس بكره ببلاش


----------



## BITAR (25 يونيو 2013)

*اعتقد ان كلام مرسى 
نوعان
كلام فاضى
و
كلام مليان
و
الكلام المليان 
مليان كلام فاضى
وعجبى !!!!!!​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*




*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر لـ"الفجر" : مرسى يلقى خطابه فى تمام الساعة الثامنة من قاعة المؤتمرات 

*​*6/26/2013   7:04 PM*​*



*​* 
نبيل ابو زيد

 أفادت مصادر أن تقرر تقديم خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي، على أن يكون في تمام الساعة الثامنه من مساء اليوم.

  وسيلقي الرئيس مرسى خطابه للشعب من قاعة"خوفو" بأرض المعارض بمدينة نصر، في حضور مؤيديه من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*باسم يوسف يؤجل تسجيل البرنامج ليشاهد خطاب "مرسي"

*​*6/26/2013 6:51 PM*​*



​
قرر الإعلامي الساخر "باسم يوسف" ,  مقدم برنامج "البرنامج" , المُذاع على قناة "سي بي سي" , تأجيل تسجيل حلقة  البرنامج ليستطيع تناول خطاب الدكتور "محمد مرسي" رئيس الجمهورية ضمن  محتويات الحلقة القادمة.

والجدير بالذكر انه من المعتاد أن  يقوم "يوسف" بتسجيل كل حلقة جديدة من برنامجه , في يوم الأربعاء من كل  إسبوع بمسرح راديو بمنطقة وسط البلد , لتعرض على قناة سي بي سي يوم الجمعة .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر: خطاب الرئيس فى التاسعة والنصف ويتحدث فيه عن "إنجازاته"​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*الخطاب شغال​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى بيقول اننا حلمنا نزيل الغم ..و الكاميرا جابت الصف الأول " الكتاتنى . باكينام .رفعت . " ...يا لهووووووى على الغم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*
" أصبت أحيانا و أخطأت أحيانا أخرى "

تصفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*حد فاهم حاجة يا جودعان من خطاب مرسى 
اللى فاهم يفهمنى يكسب فيا ثواب *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*الواد اللي بيترجم خطاب مرسي للغة الاشاره
 عمال يعمل حركات قبيحه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

انا طبعا عاوز اقولكوا طبعا دا كلام مفيش فيه كلام .........؟؟؟؟؟؟:act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*اللى غايظنى شوية  الخرفان اللى عمالين يسقفوا على الفاضى والمليان *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي ::: هناك من يتوهم امكانية ارجاع عقارب الساعة للوراء ، حاجات غريبة الواحد بيشوفها ناس بتكلم كأنها من الثوار ( مكرم محمد أحمد ) هو ده كان من الثوار ؟! ده بيقول انه من الثوار ، ده حتى صفوت الشريف بقى من الثوار وكذلك زكريا عزمي ، ماهو كله بيطلع براءة ليه لأ ، ثوار ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههه اسأل الحمار اللى سايق التكتوك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي: احمد شفيق هو ثوار عليه قضيه متداولة و مطلوب للعدالة قاعد برة وعمال يقلب الناس علي قلب نظام الحكم كانه اصبح من الملهمين للثورة 
 ده عليه قضية كبيرة

ههههههههههههههههههههه انت ناسي حكم من يومين يا جاسوس ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GotXk8c5zJk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*محمد مرسى: القاضى على محمد أحمد النمر، مزور وقام بتزوير الانتخابات، وهو أحد أعضاء هيئة محاكمة أحمد شفيق فى قضية الطيارين قاض مزور

يعنى ايه قاضى مزور ....؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

تسمحولي أرجــــــــــع.........................
الخطاب ده هايخلي اللي مش ناوي يطلع في المظاهرات هايخرج ولو حتى تعبان وهايموت، لازم يخرج لأن الخطاب ينرفز ويغيظ، وغالباً اللي كتب له الخطاب عاوز يوقعه في شرّ أعماله، وكمان جايب شوية صقيفة.. عجبي وألف عجبي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*ملخص الخطاب لغاية دلوقتي
 ضرب أبله تحت الحزام للقضاء وشفيق *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*المجرمين دول مالهومش مكان بيننا ابدا ابدا .. يا مجرمين يا بتوع الجبنة النستو*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*حد يناولنى بسررررررررررررررررررررررعه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

كله  يغمض عينيه ويسد ودانه ويقفل بوقه و ربنا يستر ههههههه لو حصل اى اعراض  مرضيه اثناء الخطاب لا تقلق انها اعراض مؤقتة تزول بزول مرسى من امامك  هههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى هيعمل عملية جراحية يا ولاد وهيشيل السوس ولو منفعش هيشيل الضرس ولو منفعش هيضحى بالمريض علشان الطبيب يعيش*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حد يناولنى بسررررررررررررررررررررررعه*


هههههههههههه 
  دا  انا ممنوعه من سمع خطابه علشان بحول و بيجلى صداع فى بطنى ومغص فى  عينى لكن صمصمت ان اشوفه انهارده وانا مغمضه هههههههههههه  احتياطى بردوا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

مرسى: زيادة الرواتب خلال عامين تساوت مع 60 سنة مضت

60 سنة ..... يعنى سنة 1953 هو عارف كده ...؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

إيه اليع ده، أيه الكخ ده
هو في حد قاله ان فيه ثورة يوم 30 والا مش واخد باله يا ترى
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى: فى واحد فى المنصورة أسمه فودة بيأجر بلطجية

شفتم عارف دبة النملة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*علاقة اللى بيتقال دلوقتى اية باللى بيحصل فى البلد واللى بيسقفوا دول بيسقفوا على اية الضغط بدأ يعلى*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*شباب حركة تمرد: مرسي ...... نشكركم علي حسن تعاونكم

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*دا مش رئيس جمهورية ابسلوتلى ، دى ولية ماسكة جارتها ام مجدى ونازلة دردشة ورغى من شباك المطبخ *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دا  انا ممنوعه من سمع خطابه علشان بحول و بيجلى صداع فى بطنى ومغص فى  عينى لكن صمصمت ان اشوفه انهارده وانا مغمضه هههههههههههه  احتياطى بردوا​


نفسى :budo:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*اول نتائج خطاب مرسى: منتخب مصر خسر من العراق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إيه اليع ده، أيه الكخ ده
> هو في حد قاله ان فيه ثورة يوم 30 والا مش واخد باله يا ترى
> ​


*الظاهر مسز باااكى نسيت تبلغه :giveup:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي بيحشد ضد نفسه بذكاء خارق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي: هو المشاكل و المديونيات اللي مصر فيها تتحل في سنة ؟؟؟


لا طبعا ..... فى 100 يوم

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى: فى واحد فى المنصورة أسمه فودة بيأجر بلطجية
> 
> شفتم عارف دبة النملة *



*شكله بيتعامل معاه فبيعمله دعايه وكده وكده وكده يعنى :gun:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*رئيس الأعلى للقضاء: لا أعلم شيئا عن اتهامات مرسى للقضاة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى لو سمع نفسو و هو بيخطب هينزل يوم 30/6 =D =D*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*هاجم محمد مرسي العياط القاضي المستشار احمد النمر وأتهمة بالتزوير, 
وقال مرسي في خطابة ان النمر ده قاضي مزور والمفروض يخرج صلاحية مع 22 قاضي واحنا معانا ملفاتهم 
 ومن الجدير بالذكر ان ذلك القاضي كان مشرف علي انتخابات 2005 التي سقط فيها مرسي عندما ترشح علي الدائرة الأولي الزقازيق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*فاطمة ناعوت
ناصر: ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة
السادات: مستعد أروح الكنست
مبارك: سأموت هنا
مرسي: فودة بتاع الشرقية وعاشور بتاع المعادي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*الأحياء والمحافظات تتصارع مع الكهرباء...... اقطعوها دلوقت .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى: روحنا نشترى طياره هى نفس الطياره اللى اشتراها شفيق من سبع سنين لاقيناها ارخص بخمسين مليون 

 معلش اصلك مش متعود وما تعرفش ان مثلا العربيه موديل السنه بتبقى غاليه وبترخص لما تبقى موديل قديم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*سؤال : ياترى باكينام الشرقاوى قالت لمرسي ان الخطاب ده مذاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى: أزمة الوقود مفتعلة يقف وراءها شبكة من الفساد


ماشى ......... فين الدولة ....؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

بعد مرور عام
احب اقول لكل اللي قاطعوا الانتخابات
قابل وقعد منك ليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي: سبب ازمة الكهرباء في مصر عيل خد 20 جنية ماسك سكينة الكهرباء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*جلوس السيسي وتصفيقه لمرسي ........ صدمه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى: مصر بحاجة لمجلس نواب لتحقيق النهضة

نهضه تااااااااااااااااااااااااانى .........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*بعد حديثه عن شفيق.. ساويرس لمرسي: أنت أيضا مطلوب للعدالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*الشرطة و الداخلية؟ .............الاثنين؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى: سنقطع الأصابع المتربصة بعلاقة الرئاسة بالقوات المسلحة 

غريبة موضوع الصوابع دى .....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*فاطمة ناعوت



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى يتوعد المسيئين له كقائد أعلى للقوات المسلحة بالقانون العسكرى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى علق يا ولاد .. حد ييعمله طيب ريستارت*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*الخطاب بتاع الريس "يتلخص فى الاتى"
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 بفتيك مفروم على بيضه نيه اسماله عليك اخس عليا *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*"مرسى" يأمر بسحب تراخيص محطات البنزين الممتنعة عن استلام الوقود

ده قرار رئيس دولة .....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مرسى علق يا ولاد .. حد ييعمله طيب ريستارت*
> ​



*حد يشد الفيشة ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*هيه ...... خلص

بس هو نسى البرادعى وصباحى ........ *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هيه ...... خلص
> 
> بس هو نسى البرادعى وصباحى ........ *


لا يااستاذي منسيش
لسه هيقطع صوابعهم
بس في الحلقه الجاية:smile01


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2013)

لميس الحديدى هتعمل غارة علية 
غلط فى محمد الامين
استحمل لميس بقى  وكمان باسم يوسف ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لميس الحديدى هتعمل غارة علية
> غلط فى محمد الامين
> استحمل لميس بقى  وكمان باسم يوسف ههههههه


ووائل الابراشي كمان مش هيسكتله :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*نباّ  عاجل: من مجلة جينس الايطاليه بفوز مورسى الرئيس الاول فى طرازة .بــ.لقب  اسطورة الضحك و اسرع متكلم  ويصل الى 500 كلمة فى الثانيه *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي بيقول علي زكريا عزمي خفافيش ظلام و فلول و نظام مجرم !! هو مش زكريا عزمي كان وطني و مش راضيين ترشحوا حد ضده*


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ووائل الابراشي كمان مش هيسكتله :smile01


نسيت دة
اصل لاقيت لميس وباسم فى قناة واحدة ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> نسيت دة
> اصل لاقيت لميس وباسم فى قناة واحدة ههههه


هو اصلا مسبش حد مغلطش فيه ابن اللذنيا
ولا كله كوم 
وفودة وعاشور اللي خربوا البلد دول كوم تاني
اموت واعرف مين فوده وعاشور دول اصلا:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

*  عاجل رد فعل البورسعدية على خطاب مرسى الان*
* 2013-06-27 00:25:46 
 
*​* 



 
   	بالصور.. البورسعيدية يرفعون ''الأحذية'' ردًا على خطاب مرسي
	   	شاهد الآلاف من أهالي بورسعيد مساء، الأربعاء، خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي   بالمقاهي وخلال شاشات عرض أقامتها الأحزاب السياسية في أماكن متفرقة   بالمحافظة.  	ورفع عدد من المشاهدين الأحذية أثناء خطاب الرئيس، مرديين:  ''ارحل ارحل''،  و''الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام''، و''ارحل يعني امشي يالي  مبتفهمشي''، و''أنا  مش كافر انا مش ملحد يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد''.  	وخرج  عدد من المسيرات الصغيرة لتجوب شوارع المحافظة دون استكمالها مشاهدة   الخطاب وسط ارتفاع أصوات آلات تنبيه السيارات، تعبيرًا عن رفضهم للخطاب،   وتمسكهم بالخروج والمشاركة في تظاهرات ''30يونيو'' لإسقاط النظام وإجراء   انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
 
	مصراوى


ده غلب بوش ياجودعان**



*


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2013)

الراجل ده لو مسبش الكرسى هنشوف ايام سودا
ومحدش يقولى هو فى اسود من كدا علشان ايوه فى اسود من كده النور والمية والبنزين على فترات بيتقطعوا ، بعد كده هيجوا كل مدة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> الراجل ده لو مسبش الكرسى هنشوف ايام سودا
> ومحدش يقولى هو فى اسود من كدا علشان ايوه فى اسود من كده النور والمية والبنزين على فترات بيتقطعوا ، بعد كده هيجوا كل مدة ​


ايوه صح صدقني
احنا كمان شوية وهنقول 
يااااااااااااااه فاكريين اما كان النور والمية بيجوا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

*  لميس الحديدي واول تعليق لها بعد تحريض مرسى على محمد امين اليوم على تويتر الان*​* 2013-06-27 00:51:00    
​ 










كبستك يابرنس الليالي يارمانة الميزان


*


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2013)

> الراجل ده لو مسبش الكرسى


مش هايسيبة
ومراهن على كيلو كباب على كدة ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

*






حمدين صباحي ينادي يسري فودة بـ«مرسي» ثم يعتذر: أرجو أن تغفر لي














06/27/2013 - 00:52




 أخطأ المرشح الرئاسي السابق حمدين صباحي في اسم الإعلامي يسري فودة الذي   يقدم برنامج آخر كلام على قناة "أون تي في"، منادياً إياه بـ"مرسي".

 وهو ما أثار "ضحك" فودة، فرد حمدين معتذراً "أرجو أن تغفر لي".

 ويستضيف يسري فودة، حمدين الآن للتعليق على خطاب مرسي والحديث عن 30 يونيو.





مرسي عمل هسهس لكل الناس ياعني **



 *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دا مش رئيس جمهورية ابسلوتلى ، دى ولية ماسكة جارتها ام مجدى ونازلة دردشة ورغى من شباك المطبخ *
> ​



او اتنين فواعليه صعايده متحلققين حوالين خمسينه شاي اسود:thnk0001: دي مش طريقه كلام رئيس دولة اصلا!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حد يناولنى بسررررررررررررررررررررررعه*



والله نمت اثناء الخطاب من الملل بجد و صحيت للصبح اهو ههههههههه بجد بجد اخدت اعمق تعسيله في حياتي قاطبة من الملل! ماهو اعمل ايه الشيبسي ديلايت ممنوع في الدايت!


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> او اتنين فواعليه صعايده متحلققين حوالين خمسينه شاي اسود:thnk0001: دي مش طريقه كلام رئيس دولة اصلا!


*هههههههههههههه اخص عليكى متظلميش الصعايدة 
متشبهمش بالكائن ده *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يونيو 2013)

*ماشي يا ستي الزعل مرفوع و العتب مردود...هنقول اتنين فواعليه حوالين ابريق شاي و خلاص هههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ماشي يا ستي الزعل مرفوع و العتب مردود...هنقول اتنين فواعليه حوالين ابريق شاي و خلاص هههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههههه اذا كان كدا ماشى *​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ماشي يا ستي الزعل مرفوع و العتب مردود...هنقول اتنين فواعليه حوالين ابريق شاي و خلاص هههههههههه​*


عارفة
الشعب المصرى حاليا لا يصلح معة الا هذا الكلام العشوائى


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LAPcXaUX_Js[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*قال ممدوح فودة، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، عن الحزب الوطني المنحل، والذي اتهمه الرئيس محمد مرسي في خطاب كشف الحساب بقاعة المؤتمرات، مساء الأربعاء، بالبلطجة، إن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، كان من رجالته وقتما كان معيدًا في كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة، حسب قوله.

وقال فودة في مُداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج العاشرة مساءً، على قناة دريم، مساء الأربعاء، البلطجة عند مرسي مش عندي، أنا تاريخ، ممدوح فودة وقف قدام السادات ورفض كامب ديفيد، والشعب بيشيلني على اكتافه للبرلمان.

وأعلن فودة أنه سيتقدم ببلاغات ضد الرئيس محمد مرسي، صباح الخميس، قائلاً: ممدوح فودة بكرة الصبح هيقدم بلاغ، لإن ممدوح فودة اسم له تاريخ، ولازم أحافظ على اسمي، وكل شعب المنصورة هيكون ورايا في رفع القضايا.

ونال ممدوح فودة عضوية مجلس الشعب، في الدورة البرلمانية، 1971 وحتى عام 2005 ، عن الحزب الوطني المنحل، وخرج من البرلمان بسبب عدم أداء الخدمة العسكرية، حسبما ذكرت تقارير صحفية.

وقال الإبراشي، إن فودة، هو الشخص الذي ذكره الرئيس محمد مرسي في خطاب كشف الحساب، الأربعاء.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يونيو 2013)

*نكوص الى الطريقة الساداتية  فى السياسة الداخلية والمباركية فى الخارجية*

كنت* قد قلت رائي فى النظام الفاشل العاجز  *:::وكأى    شخص عاجز ويائس   - اتوقع أن يتصرف هو بطريقة دراماتيكية - فأنا بدأ يساورنى الارق   على الحريات والحقوق فى وطننا >.
1- أعطى نفسه حق إحتكار الوطنية والثورية والتحدث باسم الثورة واعتبار ان توجهه هو يعنى توجه للثورة جميعها..وبدأ يوزع اتهامات العمالة والخيانة والاجرام.والتأمر والاتصال بالفلول على  كل خصومه هو السيساسين من الاغيار.. فى مقاييس فضفاضة و  بلا ادلة ولا محاكمات .

2- وجه انذاراً للمسيحين والكنيسة  بسرعة العودة إلى *  { بيت الطاعة }.*
3- التبسيط المخل  والتسطيح الذى لا يليق ان يصدر من استاذ جامعة بشأن مشاكل الطاقة فى مصر واختزالها فى عيل  بيشيل سكينة الكهرباء وان هناك  رشي  واشي ومرتشون .... مما يؤؤل  إلى محاكمات وإطاحة برؤؤس وبكباش فداء.

3- إطلاق ايادى الوزراء لاقالة  كل من لا يروق لهم  تحت مسمى الثورة المضادة واعداء الثورة      

4-  تصفية حسابات مع كل  رجال الاعمال وكل الاثرياء ورؤس الاموال وفق ضرائب جزافية تعسفية    كورقة ضغط ومساومة و  توجيه   اتهامات لهم بالعمالة والتأمر.
كل رجل اعمال له فكر او توجهه حقوقي او مجتمعى او سياسي .: مورسي واهله وعشيرته له بالمرصاد بمنتهى التصييد والتربص وفقا لمعايير ايه فى التعسف.

الوضع مقلق فهذا الخائب العاجز الفاشل  ديمقراطيا وسياسيا ومدنيا  بالاسف  وعن طريق حملة المباخر والمؤيدين من   ذوى اللحى سوف يستميتون الا يرجعوا للزنازين مرة اخرى وسيكون  ذلك داميا   فى قلب الوطن ...
هو بالفاشية والعنف  والتحايل  والبارانوية   سينال   مالا يقدر ان يناله   بالسياسة  ....

5- خيانة وعمالة وزيرا  الدفاع والداخلية   للثورة التمدنية الحقوقية  الليبرالية   وللمجتمع وبالتالى للوطن : بانحيازهم المطلق واذعانهم الكامل للنظام الحالى واغفالهم حق الوطن ومصالح الجماهير - وتصفيتهم لحسابات  حرق الاقسام ويسقط حكم العسكر - فالانسجام الحالى بين الثلاثة المذكورين اعلاه فى اوج اوج حالاته  وعلى ذلك  اجد  ان  اسباب تشاؤمى ليست فى حاجة الى شرح. وبرأئيي اذا قُدر للنظام الحالى السقوط بمعجزة  فمحاكمات السيسي  وابراهيم لا تنفصل ولا تتجزأ عن محاكمات طنطاوى وعنان والعادلى  
- حلم جميل 
ولكنه صعب المنال.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

*تعليق محمد أبو حامد على خطاب #مرسي
 ١- بداية عاطفية و متاجرة بالشهداء و الثورة ثم سلسلة من الهمز و اللمز و الردح لا تليق بمن يدعي أنه رئيس

خطاب #مرسي ٢- تهكم على القضاء و القضاة و إتهام بعضهم بما يوجب محاكمة مرسي بتهمة إهانة هيئة قضائية



خطاب #مرسي ٣- يؤكد أن النظام المغتصب للسلطة حقيقة يعاني عقدة نفسية إسمها أحمد شفيق و يصور للرأي العام أنه سبب لمؤامرات وهمية هي سبب فشله


    خطاب #مرسي ٤- يؤكد أيضاً أن النظام المغتصب للسلطة يعاني من عقدة نفسية أخرى هي القضاء و الإعلام و أيضاً يدعي كذبا أنهما سبب فشله


    خطاب #مرسي ٥- سلسلة من الأكاذيب لتبرير فشل النظام المغتصب للسلطة الغير مؤهل و عدم قدرته على توفير الإحتياجات الأساسية للمواطن المصري


    خطاب #مرسي إجمالا / تجاهل جميع مطالب الشعب و الإستمرار في التكبر على الغضب الشعبي و الإمتننان على الشعب بما هو حق أصيل له من حرية أو غيره



خطاب #مرسي ٧- يتكلم بمنتهى الجرأة عن الشهداء و من قتلتهم يا مرسي عند الإتحادية و في بور سعيد و غيرها هل تظن أن الشعب لن يحاكمك عليها


خطاب #مرسي ٨ - أتعجب من تهكم هارب من السجن من متهم أتكلم عن عقدة شفيق

     خطاب #مرسي ٩- إستغلال فشل النظام في عمل مذبحة للعاملين بالدولة لإقالة كل من يقف ضد أخونة الدولة و تحقيق المزيد من سيطرة #الإخوان على الدولة


    لا حوار مع #مرسي و لا مساومة على مطالب الشعب و لا يوجد معارض فوضه الشعب ليتكلم بإسمه مع نظام فاقد الشرعية و لا تراجع عن خلع مرسي و محاكمته

   خطاب #مرسي سوف يرد الشعب عليه بداية من الآن إلى يوم ٣٠ يونيه و لن يتراجع الشعب عن خلع مرسي و إسقاط النظام

    تجاهل المدعو #مرسي جريمة قتل الشيعة على يد أنصاره يؤكد أنه يوافق عليها و يدعم مرتكبيها    


   خطاب #مرسي محاولة مستميتة لرشوة الشباب و لكن من سعى لجمع ملايين التوقيعات حتى يخلعك لا يرتشى



    #خطاب_مرسي تهديد بالقانون العسكري يا مرسي موعدنا ٣٠ يونيه و هو يوم الحسم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد مرسى: القاضى على محمد أحمد النمر، مزور وقام بتزوير الانتخابات، وهو أحد أعضاء هيئة محاكمة أحمد شفيق فى قضية الطيارين قاض مزور
> 
> يعنى ايه قاضى مزور ....؟؟؟*


*يعنى ايه قاضى مزور
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




عندك حكم قضائى بكده؟!!!!!!!!!!!
 ده سب وقذف فى حق الراجل.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى: فى واحد فى المنصورة أسمه فودة بيأجر بلطجية
> 
> شفتم عارف دبة النملة *







*فــــــــــــــــــــــوده مين؟؟!!!!!!*
[YOUTUBE]e2SCvsqw1HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*



*


*قالت  الدكتورة منال عمر، استشاري الطب النفسي، إن خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي أضاع  وقت متابعيه من المصريين ولا يستحق الانفعال، فما جاء به لم يضف جديدا، فهو  بلا طعم أو رائحة، وعبارة عن لغط من الكلام.
*​
* 
*
* وأشارت عمر إلى أن  تكرار الرئيس لكلمة "بجد" أثناء إلقاء الخطاب، وكأنه يتصور تشكيك الآخرين  في كلامه، لذلك يبالغ ليعكس ما بداخله ما يسمى "Reaction Formation" كمثل  الذي لا يرغب في وجود شخص ما فيقوم بالترحيب الزائد به، فإذا كان مخلصا في كلماته فهو لا يحتاج إلى تأكيدها بالألفاظ.
*
* 
*
*  وأضافت الطبيبة، في تصريح لـ"الوطن"، أن دخول بعض الأسماء في الخطاب هو ما  يسمي بالإيزاح "Displacement"، وهو نوع من أنواع الدفاع عن النفس، حين لا  أستطيع مواجهة الشخص المفترض مواجهته والتواصل معه، أتواصل مع آخرين كي  أزيل القلق في أشخاص موقفهم ضعيف.
*
* 
*
* وفسرت منال إشارة الرئيس إلى  أنه هو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة والشرطة، بأنه يريد أن يقول إنه  "المسيطر"، ومعه الجيش والشرطة، وكأنه يرهب الشعب، فذلك مظهر آخر مما يسمى  بالـ"Reaction Formation" فهو يظهر ما لا يشعر به.
*
* 
*
* واستنكرت  الطبيبة الأمثلة والأسباب التي ذكرها الرئيس في الخطاب لعدة أزمات مثل عدم  توافر البنزين وانقطاع الكهرباء، فهي تدينه وتدين حكومة هشام قنديل، لأنهم  يعرفون الأسباب ولا يتخذون إجراءات حازمة للحد منها وإنها تلك الأزمات.
*
* 
*
*  واختتمت منال حديثها بقولها "الرئيس أشاد بنفسه حين قال إنه "المعلم"، ثم  "الباحث"، فـ"العالم" كي يثير الثقة فيه عند الناس، فيغالي حتى يثبت أنه  يفهم جيدا فيما وضع بين يده".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*فى تحريض طائفى واضح مغلف بكلمات معسولة قام محمد مرسي بالهجوم على الكنيسة والبابا بصورة ضمنية عندما قال: ان الاقباط شركاء وطن واحد ولكن العلاقات فاترة ولا تخفيها الابتسامات والزيارات *


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2013)

> وفسرت منال إشارة الرئيس إلى  أنه هو  القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة والشرطة، بأنه يريد أن يقول إنه  "المسيطر"،  ومعه الجيش والشرطة، وكأنه يرهب الشعب، فذلك مظهر آخر مما يسمى   بالـ"Reaction Formation" فهو يظهر ما لا يشعر به.


فعلاا لان الجيش والشرطة قرفنين منه اوى اوى ونفسهم ينزل من الكرسى قبل الشعب 
خطاب تعابيين
قال كده علشان عارف ان الجيش والشرطة اسمى من انهم يكذبوا لكن هم اعلنوا مسبقا انهم مع الشعب
خطاب فشنك ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> عارفة
> الشعب المصرى حاليا لا يصلح معة الا هذا الكلام العشوائى



هممممممممممم مش فاهمه حضرتك للاسف!:vava:

و شكرا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*أعيب  على رئيس دولة بحجم مصر أن يكذب ،، حين إتهمني زوراً وبهتاناً بالإساءة  لمصر وشعبها الأمر الذي لم يحدث ، بل على العكس تماماً فقد تناولت الشعب  المصري والمؤسسات المصرية بالكثير من التبجيل والإحترام .
 هذا كان ولازال ديدننا تجاه مصر العظيمة وشعبها الأصيل وجيشها البطل الذي روت دماءه تراب فلسطين وهو يخوض معاركها عبر التاريخ .
 إني أسجل إستهجاني وإدانتي لما ورد على لسان الرئيس مرسي من إفتراءات وأكاذيب ساقها  ضدي دون أي دليل أو منطق أو حق ،، وإني أتحداه أن يأتيني بكلمة واحدة صدرت  عني تسيء للشعب المصري أو لمؤسساته الوطنية وعلى رأسها جيش مصر البطل ،،  إلا إذا اختزل مرسي الشعب المصري في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .
 إن الذي أساء ويسيء للشعب المصري هو الذي قسم الشعب المصري إلى نصفين وقصم ظهره،
 ومزق نسيجه الإجتماعي وأوجع روح الأمل والطمأنينة لدى المصريين وأدخل اليأس إلى نفوسهم.
 إن الذي يسيء للشعب المصري هو الذي وعد وأخلف والذي حدَّث وكذب منذ تولى  الحكم وحتى الآن من برنامج المئة يوم وحتى النهضة التي تحولت لنكسة وانهيار  .
 والذي يسيء لمصر وشعبها هو الذي يزرع مفاهيم دخيلة على الشعب المصري تكفِّر هذا وتخوِّن ذاك من رموز الشعب المصري الوطنية.
 إن الذي يسيء لمصر وشعبها هو يقف علناً ليوزع إتهامات باطلة بحق قادة ورموز وقضاة شرفاء ومرتفعات إعلامية دون أي دليل .
 ختاماً أقول للرئيس مرسي إتق الله في شعبك وفي مصر العرب التي نحب ونحترم قبل فوات الأوان.*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يوليو 2013)

*



			5- خيانة وعمالة وزيرا الدفاع والداخلية للثورة التمدنية الحقوقية الليبرالية وللمجتمع وبالتالى للوطن : بانحيازهم المطلق واذعانهم الكامل للنظام الحالى واغفالهم حق الوطن ومصالح الجماهير - وتصفيتهم لحسابات حرق الاقسام ويسقط حكم العسكر - فالانسجام الحالى بين الثلاثة المذكورين اعلاه فى اوج اوج حالاته وعلى ذلك اجد ان اسباب تشاؤمى ليست فى حاجة الى شرح. وبرأئيي اذا قُدر للنظام الحالى السقوط بمعجزة فمحاكمات السيسي وابراهيم لا تنفصل ولا تتجزأ عن محاكمات طنطاوى وعنان والعادلى 
- حلم جميل 
ولكنه صعب المنال.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إعـــــتــــذار*​
 أتوجه  انا    ELectericCurrent   بشديد الاسف  والاعتذار  عما  سجلته من فى المشاركة رقم * (101)*
 عن سؤء تقديري   
وضعف بصيرتي.
وإذ أتقدم بالاشادة  للرجل  -مثال الرجولة والوطنية سيادة الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي 
أشكر الرب من أجل كل مجهوده الوطنى ونتمنى من الرب إلهنا بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح الرب يتمم ويكمل .


----------

